# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  حل مشکل سرعت واکشی با قابلیت JSON در SQLSERVER 2016

## Saeid59_m

سلام
همونطور که اساتید گرام هم مطلع هستند در SQLSERVER 2016 می تونید دیتا کوری ها رو به صورت JSON دریافت و ارسال کنید . آیا این قابلیت جدید مشکل سرعت لود کوری های سنگین رو در RemoteServer ها بر طرف می کنه ؟

----------

